# Strange transitional jointer plane



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

I couldn't resist this one once I saw it. Laid in bed and tried to sleep, ended up getting up a few hours later just to place a bid. Wife was thrilled. :thumbsup:

Anyone know anything about it? Auction described it as a owner-modified Birmingham, which someone carefully attached a steel plate to the bottom of. Several sets of previous owner initials. I like it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

WOW! Now THAT is unique! I can't add anything you don't already know. 

Some cool though.

Is the sole brass?


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks! 

The plate is steel, held on by 14 slotted screws to what looks like a maple sole. No markers other than 'Mcintosh Heather, Clevland' on the blade and 'B. Plane Oct 22 1889 patent' on the sole.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd be really surprised if the body, with it's original maker's marks, is maple. They are usually beech but that not a hard and fast rule. 

That would be another interesting aspect to this.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I'd be really surprised if the body, with it's original maker's marks, is maple. They are usually beech but that not a hard and fast rule.
> 
> That would be another interesting aspect to this.


I didn't know that! I have a Stanley transitional which I restored a few years back and assumed from the figuration that it was maple. Thanks for that tidbit.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with Jean, probably beech. I've seen a few B-Planes made by the Birmingham Plane company. I can't read the name on the iron. 

I've also seen the occasional transitional with a custom sole like that. Seems funny the transitional was because the wood on wood feel, and then they add steel. Cool unique plane for sure.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

timetestedtools said:


> I've seen a few B-Planes made by the Birmingham Plane company. I can't read the name on the iron.


iron says 'Mcintosh Heather' but it may not be original. Does the B-plane designate it was made by the Birmingham plane company?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

yes, a B-Plane is the Birmingham Plane company.


----------

